# Cookin' for the Whole Town



## lawdog (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi all,
Just to get this started, we are down to 2 weeks and 2 days before my VFD does our annual July 4th brisket/sausage lunch with all the trimmings for our little community. I ordered 500lbs of trimmed packer briskets and 100 lbs of sausage yesterday. Will start cookin on thurs the 3rd and run through the night until the noon meal on fri the 4th. All meat will go on these 2 stick burners
The beast

Our new pride and joy the DPP series 70

We will start off with 15 or 20 folks hanging around for the start, but in the end there will only be 2 or 3 of us that see it through to the end.
Will get lots of pics for ya'll from beginning to end. Always a blast. If anyone's in the neighborhood cruise on out and join in, lots of beer lots of food, and the whole night and day of tbs blowin' through the canyon and across the lake.

More to follow


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Lawdog, that sounds like a lot of fun. 
Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 17, 2008)

you know lawdog i have a office there in lubbock that i might have to make a trip there to see whats going on and then stop by...nice lookin rigs btw


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like fun Lawdog. Hope all turns out well. I will be watching for QView.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow I'll be looking forward to the Qview thanks fror sharing


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 17, 2008)

I had the same thought as Patty.......sounds like a good time.  I am jealous.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 17, 2008)

That does sound like a great time, I'm hoping the qvue will tell the story of the day!

The smoking rig ya got looks great!


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 17, 2008)

Dang, that's a lot of meat!  I'd be in heaven!


----------



## lawdog (Jun 18, 2008)

It really is a great time, the VFD started doing this back in the early 70's, and the all night cook turned into a freezer clean out party on the night of the 3rd. That eventually turned into a fish/calf fry , but it got to big for us to handle. 500 to 700 ppl and 20 of us, we just could not keep up. We started having the fish fry catered by a local joint and just concentrating on the brisket lunch, but there is still lots of cold beer, the gallon jug 'o'wine being passed around the cookin' circle all night long
Our town is about 1100 person bedroom community and sits in a canyon in the ever flat W. Tx plains so having the canyon and a lake is quite a "luxury" aroud here.
This is our big fundraiser for the year and the VFD usually clears anywhere from $5000 to $as much as $8000 on the 2 meals (fish fry donations, and lunch $7, children $3). All the families in the town bring desserts and or side dishes and we do brisket, sausage, pintos, potato salad, slaw and bread/tortillas with drinks (tea or bug juice).
I'm gonna take a buttload of pics from beginning to end so it should be quite the show.
Seriously though, anyone in the area and lookiin for something to do for the 4th, pm me for directions and all are welcome.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like a ton of work, and a great way to raise some serious coin. I hope you have a great time, and  good weather for it. Lookin forward to the reports and pics.


----------



## meowey (Jun 18, 2008)

Enjoy the smoke!  Looking forward to the q-view!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 18, 2008)

Lawdog, Thanks for sharing. Sounds like a great time.  That's funny you already know you will have 20 at the start and only 3-4 who make it through the all-nighter.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like a good cause and a worthwhile effort. Good luck with the adventure.


----------



## goat (Jun 18, 2008)

Your the man Lawdog.  A cook like that is a lot of work, but I know it will be fun also.  I can already smell the smoke down here.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 18, 2008)

that is a lot of meat


----------



## 1894 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 But , with all the plannin' and prepin' you are going to be doing , just a simple reminder from us that can't make the drive . Fresh batteries in the cammera(s) , spare batteries , and extra memory cards ( allready cleaned off ) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Enjoy and have fun , hope it's the most sucessful one yet


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 18, 2008)

"You gonna do something or just stand there and bleed?"

Sorry, lawdog puts me in a mood to watch tombstone again.  Looks like good fun, wish I could come.


----------



## blacklab (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow!! 
what an event 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Sounds like a hoot. Except for that BUG JUICE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW 
what is bug juice


----------



## lawdog (Jun 18, 2008)

Fruit punch


----------



## sweethanky (Jun 18, 2008)

man sounds like fun. the best part is well i think is staying up all night and cooking like a mad man. cant wait to see the pic's.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 18, 2008)

That sounds like a great time.  Love the all night cook out!

Out here bug juice is soy sauce   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey!  Where are the pics???


----------



## lawdog (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry Shell, don't start cook untill the 3rd. I will try to get some pics as the supplies start coming in on monday.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 27, 2008)

oops!  I thought it was last weekend!  Still looking forward to journey!


----------



## richtee (Jun 27, 2008)

Me too... Geez I'd love to do that! I have a 4th party I'm cooking for for a bud, but it's all grilling. Well..ceptin' for the butt and fatties I'm doing ahead of time  hehe!


----------



## mulepackin (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds like a very ambitious project for a very worthwhile cause. I've done some VFD time, and know very well how those well meaning 20-30 are held together by the 2-3 "glue" members. Points to you, and also looking forward to the qview.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 2, 2008)

good luck with this cook. sounds like a blast.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 3, 2008)

Chrome stack and all...  wow, it's pretty...  as a friend of mine says, "I want something like that when I grow up..."  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Laci looks like a sweetie!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 3, 2008)

It is the 3rd on my calendar.


----------

